# looking for sydney kayak mates



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello all i just moved into Sydney concord area ive brought along my kayak with me im just shouting out to see if theres anyone in this area that goes kayak fishing often and looking for a fishing buddy!  ive just started working here also so only will go out once a week to start thanks guys


----------



## robertwho (Mar 27, 2013)

To get a reply you would probably be advised to post yor question onto either The Yak Shed http://www.theyakshed.com/forum/index.php or KFDU http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/ where most of the previous members of this board migrated to after adminstration meltdown here last August.


----------

